# Why 2 ways to last post?



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

The right arrow to the right of the last person to post in a thread takes you directly to that post. As seen below.










So why is the text after the page numbers "Last Post" as well? Wouldn't it be more effective to have that say and link to the "Last Page?"


----------



## csyria (Jan 24, 2004)

I thought the arrow took you to the first post made since you last visited the thread and the text just took you to the very end of the thread.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

The down arrow on the far left takes you to the last post since your last visit. The far right arrow takes you to the las post. Thus, the text link after the numbers should be Last Page.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

The "Last Post" does take you to the LAST POST in the thread and not the start of the last page. It used to say LAST PAGE but someone noticed it went to the last post and alerted us to that.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

David Bott said:


> The "Last Post" does take you to the LAST POST in the thread and not the start of the last page. It used to say LAST PAGE but someone noticed it went to the last post and alerted us to that.


I thought it said Last Page before. And if it did that, it would be much more useful. Anyway to switch that since there's already a way to go to the Last Post?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Sorry...Not without some recoding to make it work. Something I do not care to get into I am sorry to say. A word change is something that was much easier to do then to figure out how to to make it find the last page and go to it.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Gotcha. I understand. Thanks for the explanation!


----------

